# PPB Point Cook



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Late Notice.

Heading to Point Cook in the arvo today about 2:00pm launching from Camples Cove.
Conditions are perfect just the slightest breeze cant resist.

All are welcom. Launching from the park at the end of the fishing shacks and will be fishing around the RAAF Base pier.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Just saw ya thread Kelly, I'm off their tommorrow if anyone wants to join in. Hope ya got a few, it would've been sweet water anyways


----------

